# Netzwerk IP Frage



## Generic1 (20. Dez 2009)

Wenn ein Packet eine Ziel- Adresse von 10.10.10.14 hat und es 4 Interfaces gibt, an welches Interface wird dieses Packet weitergeleitet:

1)  10.10.10.16/28
2)  10.10.10.8/29
3)  10.10.10.4/30
4)  10.10.10.0/30 

die Lösung ist anscheinend 2. Kann sich das jemand erklären?


----------



## wh4tup (21. Dez 2009)

Mit ner /29er netmask 5 bit für die netzadressen und 3 bit für die hostadressen (des letzten von den 4 bytes) zur Verfügung. 
5 bit => 32 Netze
3 bit => jedes Netz 8 Adressen 

es ist 2.) da sich das interface im selben subnetz wie die Zieladresse befindet:

snet1: 10.10.10.0 - 10.10.10.7
*snet2: 10.10.10.8 - 10.10.10.15*
snet3: 10.10.10.16 - 10.10.10.23
...
snet32: 10.10.10.248 - 10.10.10.255


Punkt 1 nicht weil zieladresse nicht im subnetz:
10.10.10.16 - 10.10.10.31

Punkt 3 nicht weil zieladresse nicht im subnetz:
10.10.10.4	 - 10.10.10.7

Punkt 4 nicht weil zieladresse nicht im subnetz:
10.10.10.0	 - 10.10.10.3


----------



## Generic1 (14. Jan 2010)

Dann könnte ja a) auch richtig sein, oder:

snet1: 10.10.10.0 - 10.10.10.15
snet2: 10.10.10.16 - 10.10.10.31
snet3: 10.10.10.32 - 10.10.10.47

??


----------



## Sotsch (14. Jan 2010)

Kommt drauf an, in welchem teilnetz sich dein rechner befindet..
weil zwischen a) und b) gibt es einen unterschied, die adresszuweisung der subnetmask.


----------



## wh4tup (14. Jan 2010)

deine vier urpsrünglichen auswahlmöglichkeiten stellen jeweils netzadressen dar.

10.10.10.16/28 bedeutet, es ist genau das .16er subnetz von 10.10.10.16 - 10.10.10.31. 

wobei 10.10.10.16 die netzadresse ist und 10.10.10.31 die broadcast adresse. beide adressen können nicht an clients vergeben werden. daher bleiben 14 adressen für deine clients. subnetz 10.10.10.0/28 ist nicht gleich subnetz 10.10.10.16/28. beides sind getrennte netze. da sich 10.10.10.14 im .0er (10.10.10.0 - 10.10.10.15) befindet ist die erste auswahlmöglichkeit falsch. 

hoffe das machts klar,
lg


----------

